# Reputable Custom Tailors in Bangkok



## kavinhopes (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Can anybody help to me select best custom tailor in Bangkok? There are several reputable custom tailor and I have heard also about some of them such as *Narry*, *Toms Fashion*, Nibh, Crown Tailor but I am so much confusing to choose best one . Please help me.....


----------



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

It has been about 15 years since I used them but Gulati Tailors on the corner of Sukhumvit and Soi 3 were very good. Just make sure that the owner- boss Jesse is still there. Do not know if it has changed hands but if Jesse is still there they should be fine.


----------



## bangkokburke (May 11, 2013)

Check out Inders Fashion. Their address is 2, Sukhumvit Road Soi 11, Bangkok 10110 Thailand and the phone number is 66.(0).2253.3865. Ask for Suk or Prem. I have been using them for 10 years now and they are great. Tell them Robert Burke from Los Angeles sent you. You can also check out their website at www.indersfashio.com


----------

